# charging information help?



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi I am looking into doing egg sharing for the first time and I just read one of the tagged posts that said some clinics still don't charge you for full treatment if enough eggs aren't produced to share, can anyone tell me if they know of these clinics as mine does charge full price if can't share. I am in East Anglia

Thanks very much in advance for any replies xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know that CRM CARE LONDON used to be one. They have since changed names and protocol types so this may have changed too. Worth a call though.
I think The Lister in Chelsea do this also xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Some clinics allow you to do a 'donate all' cycle then go back and have a fUll cycle by yourself and you only pay for the drugs. I know herts and Essex fertility centre so it, bourn hall Cambridge don't.  

Xxxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

The lister do what mrs e said but you don't even need to pay for your drugs xxx


----------

